# BMW Motorsport ends up with a few podiums at the Nürburgring DTM race



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A win and a third place: that was the successful haul of podium finishes for BMW Motorsport at the DTM race weekend at the Nürburgring (DE). BMW also leads all three competitions after races 13 and 14 of the season.

Marco Wittmann (DE) is top of the Drivers' Championship after his win on Saturday and third place in Sunday's race. BMW Team RMG leads the team competition going into the final two race weekends in Budapest (HU) and Hockenheim (DE). Meanwhile, BMW also occupies top spot in the Manufacturers' Championship.

Tom Blomqvist (GB) came home second on Saturday to complete the 19th one-two for BMW in the DTM. Third place for Wittmann on Sunday was the 250th podium for BMW in the history of the DTM. In total, 72,500 spectators watched the two exciting races.

Read here what BMW Motorsport Director Jens Marquardt, the four team principals and the eight BMW DTM drivers had to say after the race weekend.

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director): *"As expected, it was a tough race. However, you could see that Marco Wittmann can also keep his nerve when the going gets tough. He drove an extremely intelligent race, used the pace he had and claimed the third spot on the podium. This was the 250th podium finish for BMW in the DTM - that makes this result another very special one. As well as Marco, we also had another two cars in the top ten. This was not easy, given the weight we had on board today. However, we saw a great race with good manoeuvres. There were also a few unnecessary incidents, but I guess that is part and parcel of motor racing. All in all, the weekend went very well for us. Marco tightened his grip on the lead in the Drivers' Championship thanks to his win and third place. We are now looking forward to an exciting finale. I think we leave the Nürburgring with a very positive result and can start preparing for Budapest."

Maxime Martin was subsequently promoted from 11th to tenth place after Sunday's race, meaning Marco Wittmann was joined in the top ten by a further three BMW drivers.

*Stefan Reinhold (Team Principal, BMW Team RMG):* "It was an absolute dream weekend for our team. Victory for Marco and Timo's fifth place yesterday was the perfect start to our home event. You could not wish for more. The team did a superb job and everyone was extremely focussed, although we had an awful lot going on here. We may not have had the fastest car today, but Marco produced another superb race to finish third. Timo could also have been in the points again, but unfortunately he was spun in the very first corner. That was frustrating. All in all, however, we can be satisfied. I would like to thank BMW and the many fans who supported us. It is always fantastic to be here at the Ring."

*Bart Mampaey (Team Principal, BMW Team RBM):* "Yesterday we claimed our sixth podium of the season with Tom. That was impressive. Maxime also finished in the points. Tom then had another good qualifying on Sunday. However, he was then hit from the side in the middle of the race, after which the performance of his car was hampered. Despite this, he still finished eighth to score a few points for BMW. Unfortunately, Maxime had a technical issue in qualifying and could only start from 19th. He gave it everything in the race and worked his way up to 11th. To make up eight positions in the DTM is quite some achievement. Unfortunately, however, you do not score any points for finishing 11th. On the whole, it was a very good weekend for BMW. Congratulations to Marco, who had two sensational races - our focus now turns to the Hungaroring."

*Ernest Knoors (Team Principal, BMW Team MTEK):* "I have mixed feelings about this weekend. It was a good weekend for BMW and Marco with regard to the championship. We also bounced back well as a team on Sunday, as far as the qualifying result is concerned. Bruno, at least, was able to show what was possible in the race. It was a tough race, but he battled hard and well. As far as Augusto is concerned, we unfortunately paid the price for taking too much of a risk during the pit stop."

*Charly Lamm (Team Principal, BMW Team Schnitzer):* "Unfortunately, we once again failed to perform as we had hoped to at the Nürburgring. Starting from the back of the field made life difficult for our drivers in the races. To make matters worse, António was involved in a number of incidents on Sunday and was spun. Martin had another good race and made up some positions. However, his car was unfortunately damaged in a collision in the pit lane, when he was hit by another car. Congratulations to Marco and BMW Team RMG, who produced another awesome display here at their home event."

*Marco Wittmann (BMW Team RMG, Sun.: 3rd place, Sat.: 1st place):* "We made it onto the podium again, even though it was very close with Mattias Ekström at the end. Therefore, I am happy with today - and proud to have claimed a milestone podium for BMW in the DTM. Lucas Auer had a very good start and I could not find a way past him without taking too many risks. Our pace was good, but we were at a bit of a disadvantage after our pit stop. The opposition had left a few drivers out to hold up the leading group. That allowed Edoardo Mortara to work his way through to the front and possibly cost me second place. Despite this, it was a good weekend for me. I won yesterday, and finished third to claim a spot on the podium today. That is a great result for me and for BMW Team RMG."

*Bruno Spengler (BMW Team MTEK, Sun.: 6th place, Sat.: 18th place):* "It was an exciting race. The other teams were a bit stronger than us over the whole distance, but we still finished in the points, which was a good result. My guys did a great job again in the pit stop. Overall, this was a positive weekend and we improved once again. But, as we prepare for the next races, it is important for us to analyse why we weren't fast enough over the whole distance."

*Tom Blomqvist (BMW Team RBM, Sun.: 8th place, Sat.: 2nd place):* "It was a tough race and a lot more difficult than yesterday. I didn't start particularly well and I lost a few places in the first corners. Also the pace of the car was not quite right. I had one or two duels as well - so it was anything but an easy race. We will have a look to see why we were slower than yesterday. Overall, it was a good weekend. I am happy with getting 18 points for my second place, as well as four more points today."

*Maxime Martin (BMW Team RBM, Sun.: 10th place, Sat.: 8th place):* "Unfortunately I had a gearbox problem in qualifying today. It meant that I could not attack as I had hoped. I only drove for the first run and was in sixth place. After that, everyone else improved and I slipped back to 19th position. In the race, I had to avoid Timo after he had a spin. Then I made it as high as 11th. At least we got one point thanks to the penalty for Molina."

*Martin Tomczyk (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun.: 12th place, Sat.: 16th place):* "It was an exhausting race. Unfortunately, we didn't have enough pace to allow us to really attack. That improved with the second set of tyres and I was able to get closer to Maxime and to Robert Wickens, and then overtake them. But it was a difficult drive today, and we got the maximum out of it. It is important for us to have made progress over the weekend. Overall, it was another sensational weekend for BMW and Marco."

*Timo Glock (BMW Team RMG, Sun.: 14th place, Sat.: 5th place):* "I had a really good start, but I got spun on the first corner. I had to continue in last place and did all I could to make the best of it. The front splitter was damaged, which meant I couldn't really attack. I did manage to make up a few places nonetheless. We now have to analyse why we were fast in qualifying today, but weren't afterwards. Congratulations to BMW and Marco, who had a very good weekend and extended their overall lead."

*António Félix da Costa (BMW Team Schnitzer, Sun.: 19th place, Sat.: 20th place):* "Unfortunately, we did not manage to get back on the right track today after yesterday's disappointment. We will now pull together as a team and work hard. Today's race was actually going pretty well until I was spun shortly before my pit stop. My race was basically over after that."

*Augusto Farfus (BMW Team MTEK, Sun.: 21st place, Sat.: 22nd place):* "It never rains, it pours. That was a tough weekend. We did not have a good set-up on the car yesterday. Today was far better, but then we received the penalty. Our qualifying pace was encouraging. Our goal has to be to start the weekend with a better base. Then we can challenge for better results."

*DTM standings.*

*Drivers' Championship.*

*1. Marco Wittmann (170 points)*, 2. Edoardo Mortara (137), 3. Robert Wickens (120), 4. Jamie Green (119), 5. Paul di Resta (100), 6. Tom Blomqvist (93), 7. Mattias Ekström (82), 8. Nico Müller (78), 9. Maxime Martin (76), 10. Gary Paffett (73), 11. Lucas Auer (68), 12. Timo Glock (58), 13. Bruno Spengler (51), 14. Augusto Farfus (44), 15. Christian Vietoris (42), 16. Miguel Molina (26), 17. Maximilian Götz (17), 18. António Félix da Costa (16), 19. Adrien Tambay (14), 20. Martin Tomczyk (13), 21. Daniel Juncadella (6), 22. Mike Rockenfeller (5), 23. Timo Scheider (3), 24. Esteban Ocon (2), 25. Felix Rosenqvist (1).

*Team Championship.*

*1. BMW Team RMG (228 points)*, 2. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (219), 3. BMW Team RBM (169), 4. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (133), 5. SILBERPFEIL Energy/UBFS invest Mercedes-AMG (126), 6. Mercedes-AMG (117), 7. BWT Mercedes-AMG (110), 8. Audi Sport Team Abt (104), 9. BMW Team MTEK (95), 10. EURONICS/FREEMEN`S WORLDMercedes-AMG (76), 11. BMW Team Schnitzer (29), 12. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (8).

*Manufacturers' Championship.*

*1. BMW (521 points),* 2. Audi (464), 3. Mercedes-Benz (429).



*2016 race calendar.*

6th -8th May - Hockenheim (DE), 20th -22nd May - Spielberg (AT), 3rd -5th June - Lausitzring (DE), 24th -26th June - Norisring (DE), 15th -17th July - Zandvoort (NL), 19th -21st August - Moscow (RU), 9 th -11 th September - Nürburgring (DE), 23rd -25th September - Budapest (HU), 14th -16th October - Hockenheim (DE).

Check out highlights from Race 1:

https://youtu.be/Ksh9PoA1XKQ

Check out the highlights from Race 2:

https://youtu.be/uv48CAhsrjI


----------

